

Ask HN: I forget passwords too much - haidrali

I forget every other password i set up. Is there any way i can catch up with this ?
Thanks
======
guiambros
If you're trying to remember your passwords, you're doing it wrong. Not only
you'll forget them frequently, but they're likely too weak; anything shorter
than 15 characters can be easily broken, particularly if it's dictionary-
based.

There are many great password managers: LastPass, 1Password, etc. There's no
reason to do it manually these days.

------
emic
[https://www.qwertycards.com/index.html](https://www.qwertycards.com/index.html)

------
jordsmi
[https://lastpass.com/](https://lastpass.com/)

